# Erhöhte Dropchance von Verzauberkunstformeln mit 3.1



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (16. März 2009)

Offizielle Patchnotes:

Verzauberkunst

* Die Chance, dass Verzauberungen in Pre-WotLK-Instanzen gefunden werden, wurde erhöht.

Nun ist die Frage: Welche Verzauberungen sind gemeint? Die aus den BC-Instanzen und chance auf random world drops in normalen Instanzen? Oder nur eins von beiden? Und viel entscheidender: Sind die Raid-Verzauberungen (AQ40/AQ20, MC, Kara, ZA) auch betroffen?

Außerdem: wie stark erhöht?

Wenn jemand eine Vermutungen und/oder Antwort hat, bitte posten. Das Beste wäre ein Blue-Post ^^

greetz
Elendiel


----------



## Bubi17 (16. März 2009)

"Die Chance, dass Verzauberungen in * Pre-WotLK-Instanzen * gefunden werden, wurde erhöht."

Also alle Verzauberungen in Classik und TBC gemeint. Ich denke das es nun so um die 5-10% sind, dann hätte man eine reelle Chance diese zu bekommen.


----------



## BmnFive (16. März 2009)

denk ich au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. März 2009)

5-10% wtf was fürn wert lol


in naxx zum beispiel werden die formeln öfters dropen oder die in zul aman


----------



## Larmina (16. März 2009)

Bubi17 schrieb:


> Also alle Verzauberungen in Classik und TBC gemeint. Ich denke das es nun so um die 5-10% sind, dann hätte man eine reelle Chance diese zu bekommen.


Da wird sich unser Gildenverzauberer freuen wir rennen schon seit ewig nach Kara um diese verfluchte Mungoformel zu kriegen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (16. März 2009)

Bubi17 schrieb:


> "Die Chance, dass Verzauberungen in * Pre-WotLK-Instanzen * gefunden werden, wurde erhöht."
> 
> Also alle Verzauberungen in Classik und TBC gemeint. Ich denke das es nun so um die 5-10% sind, dann hätte man eine reelle Chance diese zu bekommen.


Nun, im Original steht dort: "*Greatly *increased the drop rate of recipes found in pre-Lich King dungeons and raids."
Irgendwie ist das greatly bei der Übersetzung abhanden gekommen.
Ich rechne mit unglaublichen Dropchancen. *g*


----------



## Larmina (16. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nun, im Original steht dort: "*Greatly *increased the drop rate of recipes found in pre-Lich King dungeons and raids."
> Irgendwie ist das greatly bei der Übersetzung abhanden gekommen.
> Ich rechne mit *unglaublichen* Dropchancen. *g*


Was für die einen Unglaublich ist ist für die anderen gerade mal ein Prozentpunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. März 2009)

hm jo verdoppeln ist zb greatly increased^^

1% -> 2%


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (16. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nun, im Original steht dort: "*Greatly *increased the drop rate of recipes found in pre-Lich King dungeons and raids."
> [...]



Danke, du hast meine Frage beantwortet - nicht nur "*greatly*" ist abhanden gekommen, sondern auch "dungeons *and raids*."


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2009)

Elendiel schrieb:


> Danke, du hast meine Frage beantwortet - nicht nur "*greatly*" ist abhanden gekommen, sondern auch "dungeons *and raids*."


mit nem raid bist du auch in ner instanz...

aber scheiß auf das korinthen kacken^^


----------



## nekori (16. März 2009)

ne icke denk ma schon so 5-10% oder sogar 10-15%  wir dürfen gespannt bleiben :-P


----------



## Crosis (16. März 2009)

ich hoffe ma auf 100% bei bossen kein bock mehr ewig nach za+kara zu rennen^^


----------



## Ruediger (16. März 2009)

mal was vernünftiges


----------



## Teufelswache (31. Juli 2009)

Also war letztens in MC und 30ZM nicht gedroppt -.-

danach zul'aman und ein rezept 3 mal gedroppt -.-


----------



## Ymenia (1. August 2009)

Ich war vor Kurzem mit meiner Magierin eben wegen Mungo in Kara. Da ist dann aber nicht nur Mungo gefallen sondern auch obendrein noch Seelenfrost und Stahlgewebe (falls es neben Sonnenfeuer dazu noch andere gibt hab ich die aus lauter Unwichtigkeit wohl vergessen).

Mit meiner Schamanin in der BRT sämtliche Ingi-Rezepte gefunden, die da so fallen können, neben diversen Schneider- und Alchimierezepten, die meine anderen Chars noch nicht konnten, wobei ich bezweifle, dass es accountübergreifend ist, wohl eher Zufall.

Ich würde die Dropchance bei meinem Lootglück (ja es fällt dann gleich alles doppelt und dreifach) auf 10%-100% schätzen, also je weniger Mobs desto höher die Dropchance. Korrigiert mich, wenn ihr es besser wisst! (Wissen is nich glauben, ne!)


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. August 2009)

erging mir auch so. mim shamy in kara gewesen und es sind alle 4 Verzauberungen Gedroppt

-Mungo
-Seelenfrost
-Sonnenfeuer
-Sicherer Stand

also sau geil.

und 1 MC verzauberung kann ich auch schon mein eigen nennen^^


----------



## Xergart (12. August 2009)

mungo hat 100% droppchance und die anderen wurden sehr erhöht, würde sagen bestimmt 10-20%(also tbc rezepte), in classic ka,hab ich noch nichts von einer erhöhung gemerkt


----------

